# Can anyone tell me what webcomic this is!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## Sirclanky (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok so a while ago I found this comic online and then I somehow lost the url, all I know was the main features of the story, the main character is a mouse girl who gets a divorce from her husband, the first thing in the comic is her and him waking up having a quickie and him taking a shower then going to work, she ends up living with her boss who is a hyena girl, the husband is obsessed with his car and is a real douchebag,  there's a scene where she answers the door for the pizza completely naked and awesome, I can't for the life of me remember much else about it, if any one can tell me I would be very grateful!!!!!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like something by Jay Naylor

Did it look like this?
NSFW
http://e621.net/post/show/159279/balls-black_and_white-brother-cat-comic-edit-eliza
NSFW


----------



## Lunar (Oct 7, 2011)

Ouch.  The excess question and exclamation marks.  They hurt.  ;A;
I've never heard of a comic like this, and your presentation of it in this thread is even more of a deterrent.  Sorry I couldn't be more help, though.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like Cut Loose.

And it's just another shitty porn comic. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I've heard of the comic (and from your description, I don't really want to hear more), but... Twelve question marks, nineteen exclamation points, eight commas, and not a single period. All in one post. Holy moly.


----------

